# Rebuilding Wesco Highliners?



## nytreeman (Jun 13, 2009)

*Rebuilding Wesco Boots?*

Just wondering if anybody has had their old wesco highliner boots rebuilt and how they came out and what they charged? Damn good boots and I have like 5 pairs of old ones and at least a couple could be rebuilt and now, new boots are pricier than ever :jawdrop:


----------



## nytreeman (Jun 14, 2009)

bump


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 14, 2009)

Contact Wesco. I'd bet they charge around $200.00.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 14, 2009)

$ 250 had the don last year tom trees


----------



## asthesun (Jun 14, 2009)

curious about this too. i have wesco highliners that i've been using for about 4 years. i dont know if they could rebuild them to my satisfaction without building new boots though.


----------



## Dave (Jun 15, 2009)

You'll probably come out coins ahead if you ebay the old ones and consider it a deep discount on the new ones. I'll have my local Wesco dealer/cobbler resole once, then a resole with a patch-up job, then off to ebay they go where somebody will have more money than judgment. I've never really warmed up to the factory rebuild, even when it cost a c- note. (That was when you could buy a pair of new Highliners for $185)


----------



## asthesun (Jun 15, 2009)

Dave said:


> You'll probably come out coins ahead if you ebay the old ones and consider it a deep discount on the new ones. I'll have my local Wesco dealer/cobbler resole once, then a resole with a patch-up job, then off to ebay they go where somebody will have more money than judgment. I've never really warmed up to the factory rebuild, even when it cost a c- note. (That was when you could buy a pair of new Highliners for $185)



yeah, they'd have to replace every last piece on mine cept the tongue


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 15, 2009)

the ones i had rebuilt were over 20 years old tom trees


----------



## Dave (Jun 15, 2009)

I looked at the website, they don't give the price of the basic rebuild anymore, but the rebuild doesn't include the backstay and if you've spent any time on gaffs, it's wrecked. Also doesn't include the tongue and every pair of boots I've ever had work done on needed holes in the thin leather frankensteined up. So by the time they are torn down to the quarters and a new pair of boots is built around that old, rotten leather, what have you really gained? I will say that using Wesco's bee oil and bee seal plus will make them last a very long time. Tomstrees, was your rebuild basic or did it include extra parts?


----------



## nytreeman (Jun 17, 2009)

I spoke to a lady at Wesco she said the cost of a "basic" rebuild is $219.00.


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Jun 17, 2009)

what exactly does a "basic" rebuild entail? I have been thinkin bout getting these boots for a long time... I'm guessing they are good boots...?


----------



## asthesun (Jun 17, 2009)

BlackenedTimber said:


> what exactly does a "basic" rebuild entail? I have been thinkin bout getting these boots for a long time... I'm guessing they are good boots...?



wescos are the best imo. plus you can custom build them, which is the way to go, a bit expensive tho


----------



## nytreeman (Jun 19, 2009)

heres the e-mail I got from wesco.....

The estimated rebuild cost for (Highliner, Jobmaster, and Packer boots) is $220 + shipping; the estimated rebuild cost for most other boots is $230 + Shipping. We will need to inspect the boots here at the factory before an exact price can be given. Prices can vary depending on conditions and options on the boot.



Once the boots arrive they will be inspected and then we will call you with an exact price. When we call you can choose to pay over the phone at that time or we can send you a bill. Please enclose a letter in the box with your name, address, telephone number, email address, reason for sending the boots (rebuild), and any special instructions you would like us to follow. The turn around time for most boots is approximately four weeks after we receive them. This does not include shipping time.



The boots can be altered in many ways once they are here for rebuild. Size, color, stitching, sole type, and many other options can all be modified while the boots are here. 



We replace the heels, outsoles, midsoles, insoles, shanks, counters, vamps, laces, false tongues – and rotate eyelets. Should extra work be required, the cost will be in addition to the basic rebuild charge. Occasionally, we receive boots that are beyond repair. You will be contacted if the boots are found to be not worth rebuilding.



Please visit our website to view more info on rebuilding your boots. www.wescoboots.com/rebuild/





Please send your boots to us at:

West Coast Shoe Company

Attn: Boot Rebuild Department

52828 NW Shoe Factory Lane

PO Box 607

Scappoose, OR 97056-0607



Shawn Roland

Wesco Rebuild and Warranty department

1-800-326-2711 Ext207

[email protected]

www.wescoboots.com/rebuild/


----------

